# I am off......



## Shark (May 22, 2017)

....to the hospital that is. I will be leaving in a few minutes for the hospital to have another stent put in. This time it will be just inside my skull where scar tissue is squeezing on the outer carotid artery. Due to the location they finally decided the stent would be the least complicated. I may stay 2-3 days if everything goes well. Wish me good luck.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 22, 2017)

Shark said:


> ....to the hospital that is. I will be leaving in a few minutes for the hospital to have another stent put in. This time it will be just inside my skull where scar tissue is squeezing on the outer carotid artery. Due to the location they finally decided the stent would be the least complicated. I may stay 2-3 days if everything goes well. Wish me good luck.



Shark

Good luck!!!!
and yall have a safe trip too!!!!



modtheworld44


----------



## kurtak (May 22, 2017)

Hope all goes well Shark :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2017)

Good luck Shark!

Dave


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 22, 2017)

Get done, get home, get well!


----------



## jonn (May 22, 2017)

Good luck Shark. All the best to you


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 22, 2017)

Best of luck to you Shark.
Wishing you well!


----------



## anachronism (May 22, 2017)

Hope all goes well Shark. 8) 

Jon


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 22, 2017)

Best of luck, Shark! 
Hope​ to see you back soon.


----------



## Geo (May 22, 2017)

I got word through Jeff's wife that the surgery went well and he was in the ICU recovery unit. They said they would contact me if the situation changed.


----------



## Shark (May 24, 2017)

I am out of the ICU. Had some problems​ with bleeding that finally got straightened​ out. Should be home sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 24, 2017)

Sounds like good news to me!
Glad to hear they won't have you cooped up there for long.

Hope you make a quick and smooth recovery, that way you can get back to your refining. 8) 
I look forward to more of your videos.


----------



## Shark (May 24, 2017)

Made it home. Very sore, black and blue and tired.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 24, 2017)

If you find purple it could be gold...

Glad to hear that you came through.  

Now rest, you probably need it.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 24, 2017)

Glad to hear it Shark!

Dave


----------



## 4metals (May 25, 2017)

Glad to see there's good news. Maybe you will be able to put this whole medical issue behind you and get back to having fun refining.


----------



## kurtak (May 25, 2017)

Good to hear things went well :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Shark (May 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone!

I am feeling pretty good out side of being a bit sore. For now I am restricted to lifting no more than ten pounds, but that won't be for long. Maybe I can finish a few things I had started but have left undone. Again, thanks for the support.


----------

